# Great Egg Rave - Purple Radio @ The Railway Saturday 7th March



## ringo (Apr 4, 2012)

This Saturday the Purple Radio DJ's will be taking over the Railway in Tulse Hill for our Easter Party. Free entry, an eclectic range of music to dance to and a long weekend to recover.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2012)

i'll be at this  - was going to go the Railway on Saturday anyway, didnt know this was on


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2012)

Good stuff, you'll have to be there early and/or late to catch me playing though, I think I'm doing 8-9pm with Mr Swing Easy and 1:30am til the end on me tod. There may be some difference in technical ability between the 9pm and 1:30am slots


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

ringo said:


> Good stuff, you'll have to be there early and/or late to catch me playing though, I think I'm doing 8-9pm with Mr Swing Easy and 1:30am til the end on me tod. There may be some difference in technical ability between the 9pm and 1:30am slots


im on a birthday knees up + someones end of tour party - definitely be there till the end    etc - in fact likely we;ll be there early too as we're suprising someone so have to get there before them.
Looking forward to it


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like its going to be a busy night, come and say hello.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

ringo said:


> Looks like its going to be a busy night, come and say hello.


will do Ringo.
Out of interest who else is on the bill? What can we expect in the way of music?


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2012)

Me & Mr Swing Easy - He told me last night he's not playing reggae, quite how he'll fit that (soul I presume?) into what I'm playing I'm not sure yet 
Mr Black - Ageing disco dolly. Classic 70's disco to modern digi re-edits.
Non-Such DJ's - very eclectic tastes these two have, could be anything from disco, soul, house, you name it.
South London Stephen - Don't think he's playing reggae, probably funk, maybe some soul and hip hop.

Not sure what I'm playing in the first hour - other than it will be Jamaican music from some era. Last session of the night will be drunken guaranteed reggae floor fillers which if I have time I'll put in the right order tonight so I can be on automatic, with only 'fine adjustments' on the night


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

If there's anyway you can squeeze Gladiators Cant Stop Righteousness into your bag Id be very grateful 
Ha ha, annoying requests to the deejay have begun already


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll probably pop by for a bit


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> If there's anyway you can squeeze Gladiators Cant Stop Righteousness into your bag Id be very grateful
> Ha ha, annoying requests to the deejay have begun already


 
Excellent, that should fit in alright. Last month when I was warming up for a jungle night a battered punter approached the headline act with his phone and asked if he could play a wicked jungle tune from it over the system, in the middle of his set


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha thats plumbed a new depth!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 5, 2012)

ringo, ska and drew, in the same pub listening to music I love whilst enjoying a beverage - now that is somewhere I would like to be.

I had no plans for Saturday night


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2012)

top work ringo


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers ska, good to meet and have a chat, we had a great night.


----------

